# Flamingo Go Pool now has a $10 fee



## krh2o (Jun 23, 2015)

Just recently Flamingo has started charging $10 for use of the Go Pool.  I was there Memorial Day Weekend and this policy was not in affect yet.   It was usually understood that HGVC Flamingo guests got access to the Flamingo pools for free.  Will this still be the case?  I believe that was the deal set up as their pool goes into the land of the HGVC.  If this is the case this is a real bummer for the owners such as myself who like to go and use that pool.  Hope HGVC members can still use it.


----------



## presley (Jun 23, 2015)

I will find out in August, but I doubt the owners will be charged. HGVC shows that pool in all of their advertisements, etc. I would think HGVC would at least eat the cost until they change over all of their resort descriptions. Even then, chances are there won't be a cost. 

The HGVC Carlsbad locations don't charge Hilton owners the day use fee, but they charge it to everyone else (unless you own specifically at that property).


----------



## IrishDave (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like Flamingo is charging $10 for even Flamingo guests.  This is now on the Flamingo's Go Pool web page: https://www.caesars.com/flamingo-las...l#.VY7kbWD38Rm

COVER PRICE
$10 to Hotel Guests,
$15 To Other Caesars Entertainment Guests, 
and $25 For Non-Hotel Guests

But I just saw a thread on a Vegas message board where someone called the hotel and they said it's during special events only...so far a mostly weekend "special events"


----------



## arnief (Jun 28, 2015)

They were doing extensive renovations when we were there in Jan, maybe to offset cost, or renovate to justify increase?


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2015)

IrishDave said:


> But I just saw a thread on a Vegas message board where someone called the hotel and they said it's during special events only...so far a mostly weekend "special events"



I read that before the link was removed and it gave a pretty good explanation. They are now going to charge the cover when there is a special event, which are actually not very often according to the posts.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 22, 2015)

We are at the HGVC@ the Flamingo right now and yesterday there was no charge for the "Go Pool" but there was only a DJ yesterday. The change I liked the least was they woould not let you bring in any type of beverage. We had to bring our waters back to the room. The security guard at the gate would not let you even bring in an empty water bottle. They have a free water station with little tiny cups and they  did not even sell water bottles, not a very good policy IMHO when you have guests sitting in the hot sun drinking alcohol all afternoon.


----------



## Blues (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm at HGVC Flamingo right now, and can confirm what itradehilton says above.  No cover charge.  What you should also know, which is very cool, is that your room key for HGVC gets you into the VIP line to get into the pool.  I went yesterday at opening, 9am.  Regular line had 50-100 people in it, so with bag checking it would take a while.  I waltzed into the VIP line and was in in 30 seconds.  And they did only a cursory bag check.  I didn't realize no bottled water allowed, and I took mine right in.

But yeah, I hate the fact that they turned it into an adults-only super pool.  In fact, my wife's family reunion is about to start, and we're hosting at HGVC @ the strip (boulevard), because IMHO Flamingo is no longer a good location for families with kids.  I mean, the timeshare pool is OK.  But for a family reunion for ~50 people, we decided that the strip location would be better.

Bob


----------



## GregT (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the Go Pool, is it a hotel pool on the timeshare property?  And it sounds like its a pretty "active" pool scene?   

Best,

Greg


----------



## freediverdude (Jul 31, 2015)

I copied and pasted this directly from the Flamingo website:

*During non-resident DJ performances and special hosted events hotel guests may be charged $10 for entry.


----------



## presley (Jul 31, 2015)

GregT said:


> I'm not familiar with the Go Pool, is it a hotel pool on the timeshare property?  And it sounds like its a pretty "active" pool scene?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



It is the Flamingo Hotel/Casino pool. The timeshare has a different pool. The Go Pool is for ages 21 and up only. It is said to be like one of those spring break parties every weekend during the summer. Here is a video of it. Just scroll down the page a little bit.  https://www.caesars.com/flamingo-las-vegas/things-to-do/go-pool#.Vbw8svlViko

Locals and visitors staying on other properties go to the Go Pool to party.


----------



## SLO-Hedger (Aug 1, 2015)

I just finished my first ever trip to Hilton Flamingo as an HGVC owner.  It was nice!
I didn't pay anything for the pools, nor did I pay $25 "resort fee".  I see that the "resort fee" is charged to guests who book through Hilton.com
My kids used the free DVD rentals frequently during the stay.  It is a really nice feature.
The prices at the convenient store are quite reasonable, considering we are on Las Vegas Strip.


----------



## GregT (Aug 1, 2015)

presley said:


> It is the Flamingo Hotel/Casino pool. The timeshare has a different pool. The Go Pool is for ages 21 and up only. It is said to be like one of those spring break parties every weekend during the summer. Here is a video of it. Just scroll down the page a little bit.  https://www.caesars.com/flamingo-las-vegas/things-to-do/go-pool#.Vbw8svlViko
> 
> Locals and visitors staying on other properties go to the Go Pool to party.



Thank you -- that looks like a fun place.    I've not seen a pool atmosphere like that before that is easily accessible to a timeshare.  Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 4, 2015)

We girls (girls trip) enjoyed the back entrance to the Flamingo pool every day it was open. On Saturday of our trip they had a special DJ and only the main entrance was open. So The VIP entrance was nice. On Saturday it was definitely much more crowded than the rest of the week. The Flamingo pool closes at dusk each night, thus music is loud until closing. A couple times a family would wonder from the hotel into the Go-Pool and the security would quickly redirect them to the family pool area.  Very fun adult pool area.


----------



## elleny76 (Dec 1, 2015)

If this is just for 21 and older ...Is there any cool pool in Vegas for families with small kids under Hilton?  any good HGVC with super cool pools in vegas?  thanks







presley said:


> It is the Flamingo Hotel/Casino pool. The timeshare has a different pool. The Go Pool is for ages 21 and up only. It is said to be like one of those spring break parties every weekend during the summer. Here is a video of it. Just scroll down the page a little bit.  https://www.caesars.com/flamingo-las-vegas/things-to-do/go-pool#.Vbw8svlViko
> 
> Locals and visitors staying on other properties go to the Go Pool to party.


----------



## presley (Dec 1, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> If this is just for 21 and older ...Is there any cool pool in Vegas for families with small kids under Hilton?  any good HGVC with super cool pools in vegas?  thanks



Not at any Hiltons, but Flamingo (the casino) has a family pool with a water slide. It's right next to the Go Pool and you can use that if you stay at HGVC Flamingo.

Another choice is Worldmark. They have a lazy river. They have 3 locations in Vegas and I am not sure which one has the lazy river.


----------



## janckenn (Dec 1, 2015)

When my children were younger, they enjoyed HGVC on the Strip because the pool was nice.  It also was in close proximity to Circus Circus.


----------



## cgingrich (Dec 1, 2015)

*chilly*



elleny76 said:


> If this is just for 21 and older ...Is there any cool pool in Vegas for families with small kids under Hilton?  any good HGVC with super cool pools in vegas?  thanks



Las Vegas is a bit Chilly in December for pools.


----------

